# Game Thread: Wednesday April 12th vs Celtics



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (37-40) - Boston Celtics (32-45)*

*Time*: 7:00 PM Eastern
*TV*: FSNMW
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

     
*Anthony Johnson | Stephen Jackson | Peja Stojakovic | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Danny Granger | Austin Croshere | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*


Back/Feet (Questionable)

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 20.0 
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 9.5 
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 4.9 
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.25 
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 2.12 
*FG% * - Jeff Foster 55.1
*FT%* - P. Stojakovic 89.7
*3PT%* - P. Stojakovic 39.6










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Delonte West | Tony Allen | Paul Pierce | Ryan Gomes | Kendrick Perkins*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Raef LaFrentz | Gerald Green | Orien Greene*

*Injuries*


Ankle


Knee


Achilles

*2005-06 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Paul Pierce 26.8
*Rebounds* - Paul Pierce 6.8 
*Assists *- Paul Pierce 4.8
*Steals *- Paul Pierce 1.39 
*Blocks* - Kendrick Perkins 1.54
*FG% * - Kendrick Perkins 52.2
*FT%* - Wally Szczerbiak 89.8
*3PT%* - Wally Szczberiak 39.3



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 24-14
Road: 13-26
Overall: 37-40 (3rd in Central, 6th in Eastern, 15th in NBA)

Boston Celtics
Home: 20-18
Road: 12-27
Overall: 32-45 (3rd in Atlantc, 11th in East, 22nd in NBA)*








</center>








*- 28 points in last game*








*- 27 ppg in last 3 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Stephen Jackson vs Paul Pierce


*Games vs Celtics this year:*

Celtics 85 Pacers 71 

Celtics 99 Pacers 98

Celtics 103 Pacers 88 

Average Score:

Celtics- 95.7
Pacers- 85.7

Prediction:

Pacers 99
Celtics 95</center>


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

let avoid a sweep?

pacers 103
celts 94


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bah, not another sweep please.

Pacers- 95
Celtics- 91


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I haven't catched a game in a while, but I'll be seeing this one tonight, and I expect for us to come out with the victory...

Pacers 101 Celtics 96.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers 101
Celtics 85


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

gonna be a close game

Pacers-99
Celtics-95


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'mma stay home just for you tonight Indy, please don't let me down...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Go PaCeRs!!*   

if you wonder why i say that, my C's are hopeless and we need a good draft pick.

Pacers 96
Celtics 84


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> *Go PaCeRs!!*
> my C's are hopeless and we need a good draft pick



I wouldn't worry about too much though since you have like 10 other teams.. :biggrin:


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 99 
Celtics: 90


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I wouldn't worry about too much though since you have like 10 other teams.. :biggrin:


oh that's cute 

3, 4 when football is in season.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:biggrin:... :cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

I already wasted all my luck tonight, my football club won because they scored 2 times in the last 4 minutes :biggrin: 

So I hope for another win


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

48-56 Pacers 2nd. qtr....Jackson with the nice dunk!..

Playing pretty good so far..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Peja's on fire, 19 pts. so far..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Gift with the nice 3 to end the half!!...

We have 8 three pointers so far, but we've missed 10 FT's, playing good, although if don't start making these free shots we're gonna lose..


Indy by 3... 1/2 time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill's wife, Marissa, on the halftime report!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill's wife, Marissa, on the halftime report!


Is she hot


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie Gill's wife, Marissa, on the halftime report!


LOL..Yeah I was about to say that.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Is she hot



She's aight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Is she hot


Besides her eyes being extremely round and on the top of her forehead, she's pretty good. Gill could do better, though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Let's go INDY!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:cheers: Jax with the beautiful pass to Peja who dunks it...timeout Boston.. :cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Foster with back problems, will not come back.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

LMAO!!!AJ with the monster dunk, then gets T up for hanging on the rim...LOL..


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

This is good game..


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> LMAO!!!AJ with the monster dunk, then gets T up for hanging on the rim...LOL..


His foot was above the square. AJ has some upper body strength. Super chin-ups!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

It's raining 3's...Jax with another one Pacers by 9..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

This will be a very high scoring game!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

THE GIFT with another buzzer beater!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a great alley-oop tip-in at the buzzer. He only had .6 seconds left. This and the 2nd quarter shot were both great.

96-86 Pacers entering the 4th. This is really high scoring, so expect neither team to score more than 10 in the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gerald Green with a 50 footer as the shot clock was expiring. ****, this kid's going to be good.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

That was a crazy shot by Green.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Granger playing great once again..13 pts. in 15 mins...:cheers:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Looking real good...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What a game! Our big three are all doing amazing.

JO with 21 points, 15 boards, 5 assists, and 2 blocks. Sickness.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Homerun Baby!!!...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

LaFrentz and Pierce brought the Celtics back to 5. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. Allen scores. 3 point game with a minute left. We always **** up. ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ! Yeah! Steal, then the layup.

117-112 Indy with 19.4 seconds left. Don't foul or leave LaFrentz open!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

A.J.!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

That's right AJ, silence the haters! Yeah baby!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Win!!! Pacers Win!!!!,,


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

what a game..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Very good win, only we still blew it up at the end.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah. Jermaine had 15 boards and 7 assists. That really helps our offense.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Woah. Jermaine had 15 boards and 7 assists. That really helps our offense.



His numbers tonight were very Kevin Garnettesque(in his prime). If he can do that more often...we would be rediculous.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

no way we win 2 in a row.. I must be dreaming this.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

alrite, lets get bac on track :cheers: nice win


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 117-112 Pacers

Pacers Fan- 35
Auggie- 34
Pacersthebest- 43
Pacerholic- 34
Banjoriddim- 43
bbasok- DQ'd for guessing the same score as I
TheBigDonut- 49
#16is#1- 40

Winners- Auggie and Pacerholic


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Woah. Jermaine had 15 boards and 7 assists. That really helps our offense.




Seems like everybody had a good game, but Croshere broke out last night, it seemed like he couldn't miss especially in the 4th. qtr.

Great win guys, now let's keep this mini win streak going.. :cheers:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

of course croshere has to bust out against us...wtf :curse: ...good game tho we almost had u at the end


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> we almost had u at the end



Yeah, it got way too close at the end, just glad we were able to finally win a close one.


----------

